# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Модернизация и ремонт компьютеров

## Бран Тиршах

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] – это актуальный вопрос уже в течение многих лет. В области техники и ее внутренней «начинки» каждый год появляются новинки, поэтому в желании пользователей модернизировать свое ПО нет ничего удивительного – зачастую ПК просто «не тянет» новую операционную систему.
Разрешить эту проблему можно двумя способами:приобрести новое устройство;модернизировать старый ноутбук или компьютер.Технологии меняются и совершенствуются с каждым годом, и это привело к тому, что из средненького и ничем не примечательного ноутбука можно сделать мощный девайс с расширенными возможностями. Чтобы этого добиться, нужно просто произвести замену жесткого диска и видеокарты и добавить оперативной памяти. В итоге вы станете обладателем совсем другого устройства, которое будет более производительным и шустрым.

----------

